# xchat sur mac



## li_long (5 Mars 2004)

je suis newbie dans le monde du mac et venant du monde linux. Je voudrais utiliser le client IRC xchat. Apres quelques recherches je tombe sur le site de fink ou je peux trouver le package xchat. J'installe donc le kit d'installation de fink et je m'appercois que xchat n'est pas dans la liste des packages. Alors comment faire pour installer xchat.


----------



## kisco (6 Mars 2004)

suffit d'aller télécharger X-Chat Aqua ici  http://xchataqua.sourceforge.net/ .



> X-Chat Aqua is a MacOS X IRC client. If you are familiar with XChat for UNIX/GTK+/X Windows, then you will be at home with X-Chat Aqua. X-Chat Aqua uses the IRC engine from XChat and has been designed to look and feel like XChat. As time goes by, I expect that I will add features that are not necessarily part of XChat.


----------



## li_long (7 Mars 2004)

merci bien kisco.


----------



## Thierry6 (15 Mars 2004)

sinon, xchat est dans les packages "instables" de fink : en demandant de faire apparaitres ces packages dans les prefs de finkcommander, tu pourras alors installer xchat pour x11


----------



## aLittleWoodElfe (16 Mars 2004)

Enfin je te conseille tout de même la version aquaifiée bien plus agréable à utiliser selon moi (et j'ai testé les deux, la version aqua est devenue mon client IRC).


----------



## polosven (10 Juin 2004)

bonjour à tous
j'ai d/l XChat, et j'aimerais savoir s'il existe un mode d'emploi 
paske je ne comprends pas tout au menu des préférences, et loin de là même
je sais me connecter à un chan, mais c'est tout (remarquez c'est déjà pas mal pour un client irc )
alors si l'un de vous peut éclairer ma lanterne je lui en serai très reconnaissant!!!

merci d'avance 

ps: il n'existerait pas en français, par hasard?
paske je ne comprends vraiment rien...


----------



## tatouille (11 Juin 2004)

polosven a dit:
			
		

> bonjour à tous
> j'ai d/l XChat, et j'aimerais savoir s'il existe un mode d'emploi
> paske je ne comprends pas tout au menu des préférences, et loin de là même
> je sais me connecter à un chan, mais c'est tout (remarquez c'est déjà pas mal pour un client irc )
> ...



branche toi sur un node et demande de l'aide
lance toi c'est la meilleur école


----------



## polosven (11 Juin 2004)

oki je me lance...

heu, attends...
c'est quoi un node???  
ps: oui, je sais je suis relou... :rose:


----------

